

Alternative address to Google - hopfog
http://1249765489/

======
Cuuugi
Google has a pretty significant ip block. You can find these quite easily,
with a NSlookup, or even a ping.

------
nilsnils
The point here is that the address

[http://1249765489/](http://1249765489/)

is a fully valid URL with a fully valid IP address. Few people know this is a
way to write IP addresses that works well in for example browsers.

------
ryan21030
[http://466453.com](http://466453.com)

~~~
skibz
isn't that g-o-o-g-l-e on a phone keypad? :D

